# Way round the 90 day rule ?



## Britchick49 (Mar 4, 2020)

Hi , it’s been some time since I was back here and the world has turned on it’s head , ok England has but thanks to Covid and contract renewal we didn’t make the deadline to get in situ in Sicily . My Husbands job doesn’t come with a package he has been give a contract and I’m loathe to get stuck in the Uk for ever but the idea of only seeing my Husband for 90 days at a time after being locked down in separate countries for 6 months I’m not doing that again . He was already working there but not listed as a resident I think . He is doing the groundwork there but I just wondered if anybody can offer any advice around this at all do I need to get a visa , is that even possible or do I have apply for residency so to speak ?

Thanks in advance .


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Okay I'm kind of confused.

Your husband is where? In the UK or working in Italy? If he's working in Italy he should have residence. You should be able to follow him over.

If he is working UK you need to apply for a visa. Then once you arrive in Italy sign up for residence. Residence is a non issue if you have a visa. The requirements for a visa are much higher.


----------



## Britchick49 (Mar 4, 2020)

He is in Sicily. working there. I am in the UK it’s not an accompanied package so we had to wait until he was granted an extended package for the next 3 years . There are no guarantees after the end of the contract so permanent residence is not perhaps the best option as we don’t know where we will be next . He has for his hr on it but I just thought that I would check for me specifically as all necessary arrangements had been made for him . I had also read that if that’s the case my Son and myself can just go over and register within 8 days I believe with the local police initially and take it from there . i had read briefly regarding the visa requirements but I was thinking that that may be the best option for me . It is a complicated situation regarding his position hence my lack of clarity . I may have this wrong but he’s a contractor working there and paying tax here in the Uk it was expected to end December but a new position was made and he’s in it all sorted but I don’t know if he has to change his residency status to have us accompany him . I know I’m being as clear as mud here but that’s all I’ve got .


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If he has an Italian job contract he must have residency. With that he gets health care. His family can join him and get health care. 

Doesn't really matter what will happen in the future. In the future you can leave Italy but at the moment he must be registered.


----------



## Britchick49 (Mar 4, 2020)

Ok thank you. For that .


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Britchick49 said:


> He is in Sicily. working there. I am in the UK it’s not an accompanied package so we had to wait until he was granted an extended package for the next 3 years . There are no guarantees after the end of the contract so permanent residence is not perhaps the best option as we don’t know where we will be next . He has for his hr on it but I just thought that I would check for me specifically as all necessary arrangements had been made for him . I had also read that if that’s the case my Son and myself can just go over and register within 8 days I believe with the local police initially and take it from there . i had read briefly regarding the visa requirements but I was thinking that that may be the best option for me . It is a complicated situation regarding his position hence my lack of clarity . I may have this wrong but he’s a contractor working there and paying tax here in the Uk it was expected to end December but a new position was made and he’s in it all sorted but I don’t know if he has to change his residency status to have us accompany him . I know I’m being as clear as mud here but that’s all I’ve got .


You are confusing several terms.

Residency means staying not just for a visit as a tourist but living, working, studying, going to school, etc. and having permission to do so. 

If your husband arrived in Italy before the end of 2020, he must have registered with the local authorities and started getting all his paperwork, health care, his employer must have set him up to pay taxes and social contributions through payroll, etc. As his immediate family members, you and the child(ren) can follow him to Italy, register, get health care, a school place, etc.

Permanent residence is usually acquired at the earliest after 5 years of residence.

Permanent residence is not a prison sentence, you can leave Italy and move away, although your permanent residence will most likely be lost after a certain amount of time living outside of Italy.

I have absolutely no idea what you mean by package, accompanied or extended.


----------

